# H8.



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

That's all I see in Brillo's eyes after his bath. H8. He says,

"Wordz cannot describe teh h8. H8!!!"


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hahahahahahhaha
OMG i LOVE that pic 
Really nice photo too, what camera did you use?


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> Hahahahahahhaha
> OMG i LOVE that pic
> Really nice photo too, what camera did you use?


Nikon D5100! I got it for my birthday last month! I absolutely LOVE it! I wish my Brillo would pose like your Dexter!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ah yes! I remember I asked you that before  very nice
Dexter is good at posing because I get him right when he wakes up so he's still sleepy and confused.
I also take like 100 pictures to get 4 good ones.
I have a Cannon 20D and I took some pics of dexter with it, but the sound of the shutter made him scared so he kept putting his visor quills down :lol: He got used to it after like 50 shots though  
I lost the darn charger though... I KNOW i packed it when I moved home from college (because there was NOTHING left in my dorm apartment)... so its SOMEWHERE among the boxes... 
I would just buy a new one but the stupid thing costs like $60!!! Even though it's a super outdated camera!! Whyyyyyyy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love his H8 face!! Ahhhhhh!! :lol: So cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Too bad his H8 face doesn't work that great because all it does is make someone want to snuggle him more lol  Great pic :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH!  YOU ARE IN SO MUCH TROUBLE!!!! :lol: 

400 grams is not very intimidating!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

H8ters gonna H8. :lol:

I love this!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

This is such a great picture!! I love his expression so much! 
I saved it on my computer, I think I'm gonna make it my new background.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Brillo, if only you new how futile it was to make 'I H8 you faces' it just makes you even cuter!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hahaha, awwwwww, look at the little angry boy! He's so cute!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Adorable! I get the same look from Felix. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

^_^ Poor little Brillo! Autie Katie will save you! No more baffs, I promise! *fingers crossed*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's got such a cute grumpy pose,  He's like come on man not another bath! :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah-ha! Delia has decided to join this party of h8 right after a bath:








She pulls it off well.


----------

